# Blacktip Boatworks 18 Flats Skiff



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

I had the opportunity to do a walkthrough review of the 18 flats from Blacktip Boatworks, a new custom builder here in Pinellas Park Florida. I was very impressed with the design and build of the boat. Looking forward to taking it for a performance run and making a video.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Just curious, if this manufacture will be a part of the 2022 Florida Skiff Challenge.
I enjoyed watching the race last year from State Line (Alabama/Florida) to State Line (Georgia/Florida).
18-Foot Skiffs. 1,300 Miles. No Sleep. One Cause.

This years challenge starts Thursday, April 7, _2022_, at Flora-Bama 

Last Year participants
Yellow Fin
Key West
Hells Bay
Sea Pro


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Just curious, if this manufacture will be a part of the 2022 Florida Skiff Challenge.
> I enjoyed watching the race last year from State Line (Alabama/Florida) to State Line (Georgia/Florida).
> 18-Foot Skiffs. 1,300 Miles. No Sleep. One Cause.
> 
> ...




Very seriously doubt it. There are huge name skiff companies that don’t even deal with that race.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

I haven't heard anything about that.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good video, time to grow the beard long, no fear.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

I grow it until it irritates me.


----------

